# 5Stars Not Showing



## Femi Abodunrin (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, long time reader....just registering and posting...wondering if anyone has had this problem. I have had 3000 rides in 8 months with 1000+ 5 stars. That is an average of 10+ 5 stars a day. Suddenly in the last 2 weeks, not even a single 5 star and rating has dropped from 4.92 to 4.88 in 7 days.
Theres a pattern somewhat to 5 stars, not exact, but its there. People who I have related well to with deep conversations, people who have left unusual tips, people i went way above and beyond for ( like spending extra time looking for the right house, carrying groceries to the door) usually leave 5 stars. All that seems to have stopped. I suspected that something was wrong, then just now, i noticed that some pax have left positive thank you notes, how can positive thank you notes be left without a 5 star? As recently as this morning and yesterday. I called Uber, but while the customer service guys are nice...they usually seem like robots reading from a script.
How can i send in an email or support ticket?
Thanks.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If the stars didn't show for a week that's one thing, it happens. But if your rating dropped that dramatically, you need to evaluate what is wrong.

As a driver with over 3,000 rides, the math is simple... every one star rating will drop your overall rating by .01. So if you lost .04, dude, that's a sign from the pax that you need to make a big change to something.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Femi Abodunrin said:


> Hi, long time reader....just registering and posting...wondering if anyone has had this problem. I have had 3000 rides in 8 months with 1000+ 5 stars. That is an average of 10+ 5 stars a day. Suddenly in the last 2 weeks, not even a single 5 star and rating has dropped from 4.92 to 4.88 in 7 days.
> Theres a pattern somewhat to 5 stars, not exact, but its there. People who I have related well to with deep conversations, people who have left unusual tips, people i went way above and beyond for ( like spending extra time looking for the right house, carrying groceries to the door) usually leave 5 stars. All that seems to have stopped. I suspected that something was wrong, then just now, i noticed that some pax have left positive thank you notes, how can positive thank you notes be left without a 5 star? As recently as this morning and yesterday. I called Uber, but while the customer service guys are nice...they usually seem like robots reading from a script.
> How can i send in an email or support ticket?
> Thanks.


Hi Femi... I think that something might be wrong with the ratings right now....

Firstly let me explain how the ratings work. It's basically the total of all your ratings divided by 500. It takes 10 5-star ratings to notch-up the third digit. It takes only 1 non-5 star rating to notch-down the third digit.... So you've received 4 ratings below 5 stars in 7 days.

With the new app, they actually show you the total of each rating you've received. So last week, I noticed that I had 485 5-star ratings. Not bad.
Problem is, they haven't budged an inch since the new app launched. To test it, I took my wife to the station and she gave me a 5 star rating, and the 5 star tally didn't change.... So that proves that there's a problem..... Even stranger, last week, someone gave me a 4-star rating, and it knocked my third digit down a notch. So the system is recognising bad ratings but not good ones....

Conclusion: There's something wrong with the system.


----------



## Femi Abodunrin (Sep 3, 2018)

Muchado....you are the greatest man. Exactly what I have been saying!!!
5 stars to you bro!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Femi Abodunrin said:


> Hi, long time reader....just registering and posting...wondering if anyone has had this problem. I have had 3000 rides in 8 months with 1000+ 5 stars. That is an average of 10+ 5 stars a day. Suddenly in the last 2 weeks, not even a single 5 star and rating has dropped from 4.92 to 4.88 in 7 days.
> Theres a pattern somewhat to 5 stars, not exact, but its there. People who I have related well to with deep conversations, people who have left unusual tips, people i went way above and beyond for ( like spending extra time looking for the right house, carrying groceries to the door) usually leave 5 stars. All that seems to have stopped. I suspected that something was wrong, then just now, i noticed that some pax have left positive thank you notes, how can positive thank you notes be left without a 5 star? As recently as this morning and yesterday. I called Uber, but while the customer service guys are nice...they usually seem like robots reading from a script.
> How can i send in an email or support ticket?
> Thanks.


As per previous response, most definitely a glitch in the APP. One item of note is that if a passenger leaves a comment along with the 5 star rating, there is usually a delay (1-3 days) before it is reflected in your account. Also, for ratings believe 5, the APP freezes sometimes as the programming encounters issues. There is an effort to make it difficult for drivers to associate the low ratings with pax.....as such, the low number may not appear for days, weeks or months. Unfortunately, this causes issues with the ratings.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Muchado said:


> Hi Femi... I think that something might be wrong with the ratings right now....
> 
> Firstly let me explain how the ratings work. It's basically the total of all your ratings divided by 500. It takes 10 5-star ratings to notch-up the third digit. It takes only 1 non-5 star rating to notch-down the third digit.... So you've received 4 ratings below 5 stars in 7 days.
> 
> ...


Ok. Lots to clear up here but no one is getting this correct so, I'll try to explain it this way:

The Uber rating is an average of the last 500 trips (for drivers). Those ratings are taken in temporal order, meaning that the 500th rating in the series is the last trip you took and the 1st rating in the series is 500 trips ago. Five trips ago is the 495th ride in the series of 500 numbers.

Now, since it's a series, when you take a trip, and are rated, you bump off the 1st trip in the series. If the number bumped is a 5 and it is replaced by a 5, the mean will be exactly the same. If you bump a 4 with a 5, then your rating will increase as a result.

The same is true with low scores. If you happen to get a 1 star and that bumps off a 1 star at the beginning of the series, your rating remains exactly the same. If you bump a 5 star with a 1 however, bad days, that's gonna bring you down.

The distribution on the new app shows a breakdown of the series by tally of number, not by the order that they appear in the series. So, it's possible (even likely) when you have a ton of 5s, that you see no change. You had 490 5s before and with the new 5 bumping the old 5, you still have 490 5s.

The series is then averaged and your rating is that average.

So, it's not true at the same time, that every 1 brings your rating down by .01. It could be .01 or it could be .08 or it could be exactly the same. It entirely depends upon what number in the series is being replaced by that 1 star.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Ok. Lots to clear up here but no one is getting this correct so, I'll try to explain it this way:
> 
> The Uber rating is an average of the last 500 trips (for drivers). Those ratings are taken in temporal order, meaning that the 500th rating in the series is the last trip you took and the 1st rating in the series is 500 trips ago. Five trips ago is the 495th ride in the series of 500 numbers.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the new angle... It's partly to do with series, but mainly to do with averages. Let's look at my ratings to prove this.

Here we go:

5 stars: 486
4 stars: 11
3 stars: 0
2 stars: 0
1 star: 3

Overall rating 4.95

Calculation:

5 x 486 = 2430
4 x 11 = 44
3 x 0 = 0
2 x 0 = 0
1 x 3 = 3

Add up the totals and you get 2477

2477 divided by 500 = 4.954

That's how ratings are calculated.

And here's a key for you: Notice the 4 at the end of the calculation.... That number increases each time you get a 5 star rating. Here's the proof:

We'll increase the 5 stars by 1 and decrease the 4 stars by 1

5 x 487 = 2435
4 x 10 = 40
3 x 0 = 0
2 x 0 = 0
1 x 3 = 3

Add up the totals and you get 2478

2478 divided by 500 = 4.956

As you get 5 star ratings, your 5 star total goes up and your sub 5 star totals go down, and this number on the end increases from 1 to 9.
The next thing that happens after 9, is the second number from the end goes up i.e. 4.96 instead of 4.95.

Anyhoo... This week I've had about 15 5star trips and my 5 star tally increased by only 1 point....leaving my overall static... So they're up to something....


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Muchado said:


> Thanks for the new angle... It's partly to do with series, but mainly to do with averages. Let's look at my ratings to prove this.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


I explained this quite clearly. Nothing is strange at all. If your 5 star tally increased, one of the other numbered tallys had to have decreased.

There is a further issue. It's been brought up elsewhere in this thread, but scores lower than 5 take about 1 week to process. It's likely even more complex than that really. Riders have about 1 week to rate you. If they rate you a week later, it won't actually post until they have rated someone else. This makes it so that it is really hard to figure out who gave you the lower score. If you have been thinking that a rider you just dropped off gave you a low score, you're likely wrong. It's some person from last week. A similar situation is true on the rider side. They don't get a ratings change until after they rate their driver and a decent enough time has gone by that they cannot claim a rating change.

It's all far more equitable now and it gives Uber a buffer to investigate problems more thoroughly.

So, you see 5 stars right away and compliments right away too. They have to be 5s to get a compliment. But your 4s or lower are on about a 1 week delay ( note there could be factors that make them post sooner).

It's not a column like you suggested. It's literally a single series. Your newest trip always replaces the rating of your oldest trip. I get what you are trying to say about the math, but you don't seem to have accurately recalled your ratings that are less than 5. It would be impossible for you to have more 5s without a 4 or less being removed.



Muchado said:


> Thanks for the new angle... It's partly to do with series, but mainly to do with averages. Let's look at my ratings to prove this.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


My breakdown right now is:

491 - 5 stars
7 - 4 stars
0 - 3 stars
1 - 2 stars
1 - 1 stars

Mean = 4.972
Driver rating : 4.97

A week ago, it was like this:

490 - 5 stars
8 - 4 stars
0 - 3 stars
1 - 2 stars
1 - 1 stars

Mean = 4.97
Driver rating: 4.97

So, the 5 replaced a 4 star and pulled me up .002 ratings points.

Since then, I have gotten two compliments ( further rated 5s) but the tallies have remained the same. This means that I replaced those 5s with 5s, leaving the mean of the series exactly the same.

If I replace a 5 with another 1 star, my rating will go down to a 4.964. That's a drop of .008. Conversely, bumping that 1 star off (not having any idea where it falls in series) with a 5 will get me back to 4.98.

That's how it works.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If the stars didn't show for a week that's one thing, it happens. But if your rating dropped that dramatically, you need to evaluate what is wrong.
> 
> As a driver with over 3,000 rides, the math is simple... every one star rating will drop your overall rating by .01. So if you lost .04, dude, that's a sign from the pax that you need to make a big change to something.


For fun, I ran some calculations for number changes, since you thought that every 1 star dropped the rating by .01.

Please note that I'm not making fun. I'm just a dork about this and it's fun. All of these numbers assume 500 trips are in a series and only 1 set of numbers are being changed at a time.

5 drops to 4 = - 0.002
5 drops to 3 = - 0.004
5 drops to 2 = - 0.006
5 drops to 1 = - 0.008

4 drops to 3 = - 0.002
4 drops to 2 = - 0.004
4 drops to 1 = - 0.006

3 drops to 2 = - 0.002
3 drops to 1 = - 0.004

2 drops to 1 = - 0.002

All inverse changes, such as a 4 changing to a 5, are reciprocals of the numbers on the chart, meaning you add that amount rather than subtract it.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

You're right...
I spent some time thinking about it and came to the same conclusion .

So if my first rating is 1 star even 499 subsequent 5star ratings won't get me an even 5.....

I'd have to clear 500, 5 star to have 5 stars overall. That's criminal.

Is not an accurate reflection of my level of service. 

My conclusion is that 500 is an unfairly large sample amount and needs to be reduced to 100.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Muchado said:


> You're right...
> I spent some time thinking about it and came to the same conclusion .
> 
> That's criminal
> ...


I agree. 500 would be reasonable if they locked you out at 3.99. But they lock you out at a number that I was taught rounds to 5. They effectively require a perfect record.



Rushmanyyz said:


> For fun, I ran some calculations for number changes, since you thought that every 1 star dropped the rating by .01.
> 
> Please note that I'm not making fun. I'm just a dork about this and it's fun. All of these numbers assume 500 trips are in a series and only 1 set of numbers are being changed at a time.
> 
> ...


since math makes e cry, i so appreciate dorks who can do it and put it in charts. it is by your chart accurate to say the *most* a 1 star can hurt you is .01

it is even less grim than i imagined. thanks.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Rushmanyyz is right that’s how it works.
But here is another related question ( kind of):
Now that the total lifetime ratings is being dropped in the new app, how do they go about 1000 5* achievements? Not that I care, but just out of curiosity. Or do they still computed it but doesn’t show in the app?


----------

